# 1:72 HMCS Flower Class Corvette?



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I see Revell has a Primium Edition of this kit listed on their web site but couldn't find it in their store nor any other retail outlet. Does anyone know anything about this kit? Has it come and gone, is it slated for future release? What? I sure would like to get one of these!

I've contacted them but it looks like they're not going to replay. 

Any help would be appreciated,
HAL9001-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's not out yet.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Still got an old one in the attic I'll never build.


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

Its a rebox of an ages old Matchbox kit.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Had two Uncles who served on this type of ship. One was torpedoed in the Gulf of St. Lawrence while aboard the HMCS Charlottetown. Spent several hours in the water before being rescued.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

taskmaster58 said:


> Its a rebox of an ages old Matchbox kit.


Si. Mine's in a Matchbox box.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I finally got a reply and it's coming out in late Dec. It's being released as a Premium Edition.

*MSRP*..........$250.00!!!!!!! 

HAL9001-


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Tower has it listed for $204. Their prices are usually pretty good. On the other hand its a crappy 30 year old Matchbox kit...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> Tower has it listed for $204. Their prices are usually pretty good. On the other hand its a crappy 30 year old Matchbox kit...


Great, I was hopping it was going to be around the $200.00 mark! Yeah, I know it's an old Matchox but sometimes old crappy kits are the only game in town. Nothing that a little patients and 732 hrs. of work won't fix....

Only reason I want it is because I've gotten into 1:72 German subs and have four....and the Flower Class fought well from what I gather. Haven't done much reading up on it though.

HAL9001-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yikes. I "only" paid $150 for it a hundred years ago.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Apparently the reissue kit is out now as there are a couple buy it nows on eBay for $145 with a photo of the actual kit box in someone's house.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Hal9001, the Flower Class fought well since it was designed orginally for coastal patrol not Atlantic convoy crossings. It could be easily & quickly built in war time. These ships were upgraded many times during the war so pick the ship & year of operation.
Liked the kit (old Matchbox version) & scale which allowed easy detail additions from other static kits & after market suppliers. Motorized mine with an electric motor & two channel radio even using the kit propeller & large rudder which worked very well & produced a good handling RC boat. ..RL


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The kit itself is very basic and dates back to the 1970's....the basic shapes are there but the finer detail is poor or non-existant. I can't imagine that the premium edition will amount to much more than some etched rails and the like.
You'd be better picking up a a cheaper, older boxing or part build on ebay and then invest in these detail sets to do it justice....

http://www.djparkins.com/acatalog/Flower_Class_Corvette_-_Detail_Sets___Replacement_Fittings.html


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

And here's what can be done with it using those detail sets.....

http://www.dynamicdioramas.org/MODEL SOURCE/duelatsea/duelatsea.html


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Holy crap! After seeing that not sure if I want one now becuase I could *NEVER* build one that good!!! That is one* BIG *diorama....

Seriously, thanks for posting those miniture sun, I've not seen them before and are by far the best build I've seen of the 1:72 Flower Class.

Those will come in handy when I build mine....one day....

HAL9001-


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

It may be an old kit, but it still has potential, even if you don't have the aftermarket parts. I've built four of these over the years and each one was a very satisfying build. I put this one together for the Canadian Naval Centennial Model Contest, using just the kit parts and some scratch building.

http://m111.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Darph_Bobo_photos/ships/100_5313.jpg.html?o=9

http://m111.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Darph_Bobo_photos/ships/100_5314.jpg.html?o=8

http://m111.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Darph_Bobo_photos/ships/100_5311.jpg.html?o=11

http://m111.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Darph_Bobo_photos/ships/ARROWHEAD4.jpg.html?o=15

http://m111.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Darph_Bobo_photos/ships/ARROWHEAD5.jpg.html?o=13


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

G. Popeye, Great build & really like you idea of the cut outs & Great detail interior work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Agree with your post. ..RL


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a ton of Corvette reference material but I've never built this kit. Many years ago, I built a model of a Canadian minesweeper and I needed some kind of reference for equipment, paint colours and camo schemes. I couldn't find much for the specific class of ship I was building but there was a lot of material for the Corvettes and I figured they'd share a lot so I loaded up on Corvette references.

I understand that one of the books I own, MAN O'WAR 7 FLOWER CLASS CORVETTES, is out of print and command s a pretty good price for a relatively small, soft-cover book.


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

My favorite reference book was "Anatomy of a ship: HMCS Agassiz" It's extremely comprehensive, I used the blueprints of the triple expansion steam engine to make mine. Little [email protected]@rd took three weeks straight to build, not good when working on a deadline!

In the end I didn't win in the contest, there was only a first place, no second or third. I did get an honorable mention when the winner was announced, so that was a win in my book!:thumbsup:


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Grumpy Popeye said:


> In the end I didn't win in the contest, there was only a first place, no second or third. I did get an honorable mention when the winner was announced, so that was a win in my book!:thumbsup:


Geez, that must have been some kind of BRUTAL competition if you only got an honourable mention. Your model would be an easy Best-of-Show at any event I've ever been too. I hate to think what the "winners" must have looked like!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Grumpy Popeye, you...*built*...that...in...*three weeks*???    And with all the scratch building too? Man! It would take me three weeks just to prep all the parts!! And that's working on it every day....

Your build just whets by appetite even more now. I've *GOT* to get one of these new issues!

Thanks for posting them. :thumbsup:

HAL9001-


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

Whoops, sorry I wasn't entirely clear! This took three weeks;


















The rest of the build took me some three or four months, working exclusively in the evenings and on the weekends.

However this one, HMCS Regina, took three weeks. I was given special leave from work to get it completed for the (Frigate) Regina's tenth anniversary. This one was right down to the wire! I had to research the modifications necessary, renovate the hull, scratch a new superstructure, get the base built and commission a plexi display case. The paint was still wet in places for the reveal! I went back later and did some touch ups, though if I ever get posted back to the Regina, I may strip the model down and repaint it










I found Bob Pearson's website to be an invaluable source of information, I wouldn't have been able to do the Regina without his help
http://www.cbrnp.com/RNP/Flower/contents.htm


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Well Popeye, I went back and re-read your posted and it was somewhat clearer than I read it! I can see whay the littel B*s%rd took so long....

I couldn't imagine someone doing all that in just three weeks!

Thanks for the extra pics and especially the link.

HAL9001-


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Well Popeye, great scratch work & like the larger ship picture! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Hal9001, after actually seeing the new Revell kit, thought this info might help. It is called the Platinum edition (upgrades) including self-adhesive wooden deck, metal tubes & photo-etched parts for $200. You can probably find it cheaper. Good luck & enjoy if you decide to build one & post pics. ..RL


----------



## Fireangel (Jan 23, 2013)

I love 1:72... I love ships... but... dang! I wouldn't be able to find space in my house!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Fireangel said:


> I love 1:72... I love ships... but... dang! I wouldn't be able to find space in my house!


Hey, don't sweat the little stuff! Just buy it _then_ worry about where to put it....

HAL9001-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^That's what I did. It's now in my attic.


----------

